# 25. ‬محامياً. ‬للدفاع عن المتهم الأول في مذبحة نجع حمادي.!!‬



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2010)

*استعدادات أمنية مكثفة لتأمين المحاكمة​*





*كتب ـ محمد صلاح.:‬ *
*أنهت أجهزة الأمن بوزارة الداخلية ومحافظة قنا استعدادها لتأمين محاكمة المتهمين في حادث مذبحة نجع حمادي بمحكمة أمن الدولة العليا بقنا والمتهم فيها محمد احمد حسين وشهرته. »‬الكموني.« ‬والقرشي... ‬أبوحجاج وهنداوي. ‬محمد السيد حسن،. ‬أشارت مصادر أمنية لـ»الوفد.« ‬أمس الي السماح لعدد محدود من أقارب المتهمين والضحايا بحضور جلسات المحاكمة،. ‬وأعلن نبيه الوحش المحامي للدفاع عن. »‬حمام الكموني.« ‬المتهم الأول في الحادث.!‬ أشار. »‬الوحش.« ‬الي تكوين فريق مكون من. »‬25.« ‬محامياً. ‬للدفاع عن. »‬الكموني.« ‬في القضية التي تبدأ في. ‬يوم. »‬13.« ‬فبراير القادم بمحكمة أمن الدولة العليا.. ‬وكان المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام قد أمر بإحالة المتهمين الثلاثة في حادث نجع. ‬حمادي الي محكمة أمن الدولة العليا واتهمهم باستخدام العنف والقوة والترويع بهدف الاخلال بالأمن العام وتهديد المواطنين بقتلهم سبعة مواطنين بينهم ستة مسيحيين وشرطي مسلم ليلة الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد وشملت أدلة الاتهام. »‬10. ‬شهود.« ‬وأكد تقرير الطب الشرعي الخاص بتشريح جثث الضحايا ان المقذوفات المستخرجة من أجساد الضحايا خرجت من ذات السلاح المضبوط بحوزة المتهمين في الحادث..*
*الوفد بتاريخ 23 /1 /2010‬ *


----------



## marcelino (24 يناير 2010)

يارب اعدام
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*أولا بشكر أختنا دونا للخبر والمجهود

ثانيا 
اخى marcelino

اتحداك لو احد أخذ أعدام

القضيه هتدخل الفرن

وهتطلع مستويه وجميله

وبالهنا والشفا

لكن دماء الشهداء ___ عند الغالى يسوع 

محكمه الرب يسوع ___ موجوده
*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يناير 2010)

25 محامي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ليه؟؟؟  ما واحد يكفي لتبرئته ...
حتى ولو كان القط ومش الوحش...
تاريخ الحكم الجائر بقول كده.


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2010)

*خمس وعشرون فقط*
*ليه الظلم دة*
*المفروض *
*سرور مجلس الشعب*
*ينبه على خليفه نقيب المحاميين*
*ينبه على كل المحاميين *
*المسجلون فى جداول المحاماه *
*للدفاع عن القتله*
*الصراحه خبر احزننى كثيرا*
*لعدم حضور عدد وافر من المحاميين*
*بالمناسبه*
*فى احد افلام محمد سعد*
*بيقول *
*خد عربيه نص نقل وعبيها محاميين وتعالا*
*اعتقد الموجود من هذه الشاكله*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يناير 2010)

25 محامى فى جريمة ثابتة على المتهمين!!
اومال لو كانوا مظلومين كانوا جاب كام 50 ؟
رحمتك يارب​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

25 محاميا ليه كان مظلوم 

ومستنى البراءه 

قمه الظلم لو ماخدش اعدام
​


----------



## fight the devil (25 يناير 2010)

يا يسوع كيف نخفر لهم في هذه الحاله
علمنا يارب فنحن لسنا بمسيحين ان لم نخفر لهم


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2010)

*



			25 محامي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ليه؟؟؟ ما واحد يكفي لتبرئته ...
حتى ولو كان القط ومش الوحش...
تاريخ الحكم الجائر بقول كده.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق
على العموم كل الادلة قالت انهم ارتكبوا الجريمة الطلقات خارجة من مسدسهم وهما نفسهم اعترفوا

اظن ان الدفاع هيلعب على حتة قضية اغتصاب فتاة فرشوط دى
ورغم انها متقربلهمش اصلا ومش مسموح لهم الدفاع عن شرفها

مبدأ يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر  ممكن يحول القضية لقضية شرف 

وياخدوا سنة او 6 اشهر مع ايقاف التنفيذ*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2010)

25 محامى لقاتل المسيحيين
و لا يوجد محامى واحد للولد المتهم فى اغتصاب الفتاة المسلمة 
*تعليقى*
*لا تعليق*


----------



## منصور بشرى (25 يناير 2010)

اظن كده بيأكدوا ان الحادث ليس فردى كما يدعون وانه طائفى لان القتلة مسلمون والمحامين مسلمون والقضاة مسلمون والمحرضين على الجريمة مسلمون ... وليس للحادث اى علاقة بحادثة الاغتصاب يفرشوط رغم ان المتهم برئ كما جاء على لسان الاستاذ عصمت السادلت ... وللأسف لم نرى محاميا واحدا يتجرأ للدفاع عنه  لانه قبطى


----------



## فااادى (25 يناير 2010)

25 محاميا ليه كان مظلوم 
لا تعليق​


----------



## androw2000 (25 يناير 2010)

*الظلم على الارض*
*نشكر ربنا اننا مش من هنا دا هنا عالم فانى*
*هايدخل السجن ويخرج منه *
*لكن عقاب ربنا ها يكون اكبر بالنسباله*
*وعلى العموم ربنا يسامحهم*
*اللى اجبروة انه يعمل كدة *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يناير 2010)

*شكرااا دونا على الخبر

هذا الموقف يذكرنى  بالكهنة والشعب اليهودى وقت محاكمة الرب يسوع

 وهم يصيحون أطلقوا باراباس
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2010)

*بجد هى دى مصر
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2010)

25 محامي

الا يخجلون هؤلاء المحامين من انفسهم

عجبي .. !!

ارئ ان شعبية القتله في ازدياد

انا من رائي لو حكموا عليهم بالاعدام وده 1 % يسموا الشوارع باسمهم 

هو احنا ناسيين  انتا اكيد اكيد في مصر


----------



## gogocata (25 يناير 2010)

ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغة الدم الغالى اتسفك لاجل الغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
متبصوش على الرخيص اللى بيتعامل مع الرخيص
علشان مش بتترمى بالطوب الا الشجرة الغالية المثمرة
واحنا لينا الشرف اننا نكون ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد الغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## gogocata (25 يناير 2010)

معاك يا مان يبقى انت اكيد فى مصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
لو ماتعملش كدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع يبرهن ما مدى الفساد الأخلاقى الإسلامي الذى تغلغل فى عقول مسلمي مصر*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 يناير 2010)

مش عارفة لو الكمونى رجع نجع حمادى تانى هنعمل ايه
يالهوووووووووووووى دى تبقى مذبحة تانى
ربنا معانا ​


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

25 ليه ؟هم مش هيكفو هههههههه


----------



## hamdy elnaggar (26 يناير 2010)

الرب مجري العدل و القضاء لجميع المظلومين.      مز 103: 6.


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> 25 محامي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ليه؟؟؟ ما واحد يكفي لتبرئته ...
> حتى ولو كان القط ومش الوحش...
> تاريخ الحكم الجائر بقول كده.


_ضرورى علشان اللعبة تبعد عن الحكومة والقضاء ويقولة انه نزية _
_يرموها على المحامين وافكرهم اللى هتخرجهم زى الشعرة من العجينة_
_بس اللى مش وخدين بالهم منه ان اى حد تساهل مع المجرمين او غطة وشه عن القضية يعتبر شريك امام الله وهيطلب منه دم الشهداء كل شهداء المسيحية لانه برضاه عن الفعل ده يبقى اكيد زى اللى كان راضى عن قتل كل شهداء العصور_​


----------



## al safer_3 (27 يناير 2010)

*بصراحة 
احمد فتحي سرور استاذ عملاق في القانون الجنائي . 

المحامي الاول في الدفاع عن المتهمين هو العوا وهذا العوا لا يملك اكثر من ان يعوي كالذئب الخاطف دون ان يحرك ساكنا . 

ممكن سرور يساعد لكن بدراسة القضية واعداد المرافعة دون ان يترافع ويترك الامر لاخر . 

ولكن 
العبرة ليس في هذا او ذاك وانما في ضمير القاضي . 
اختارت الدولة محكمة امن الدولة العليا طوارئ لهدف هو ان تمنع المتهمين من الطعن بالنقض الذي كان قضاته المجرمين سبب تبراءة متهمين جريمة قتل شهداء الكشح . 
لم تختار الدولة هذه المحكمة حبا في الاقباط وانما لان هذه المحكمة ( لنا عليها تحفظات كثيرة ) ومن ذلك ان هذه المحكمة في نظر الدول التي تحمي حقوق الانسان ضد هذه الحقوق فتستفيد الدولة من ذلك بان تقول للغرب ها هي المحكمة التي لا تلقي قبولكم تحمي حقوق الضعفاء ( ولسنا ضعفنا لان المسيح قوي ) فتكسب مشروعية لهذه المحكمة . 
كما ان هذه المحكمة ستمكن من ان يكون حكمها نهائي بمجرد صدوره لا يحتاج سوى تصديق الحكم العسكري وهذا سيمنع ما حدث في مجزرة الكشح ويمنع تمكين المتهمين من الطعن سوى امام الرئيس باعتباره الحاكم العسكري او نائبه فيكون مرد الامر في النهاية للرئيس . 

ولكن السؤال : 
هل لو صدر ضد هؤلاء حكم بالاعدام ، هل سنضمن انه نفذ فيهم ولم يتم تهريبهم خارج الدولة ؟ 
هل سيكون للقاضي ضمير ويحكم بالاعدام ؟ ( كثير من القضاة ضميرهم حي ربنا يجيب القضية امام احد هؤلاء ) 

ولكن ايضا 
نحن في غني عن كل هذا لاننا لا ننتظر حكم الارض وانما حكم السماء . لنصمت لكي يتكلم الرب .*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 يناير 2010)

*ولو ربنا برضو هيجيب حق الشهداء
ميرسى على الخبر​*


----------



## كيهك (28 يناير 2010)

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صموتون


----------



## عمادفايز (29 يناير 2010)

*خمسة وعشرون محامى يدافعون عن متهم معترف (اخص ) على شرف المهنة اللى ضاع فين نزاهتهم​*


----------

